# You will get hurt?



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

On street motorcycles the warning was that you will wreck. It is just a matter of time. The warning of dirt bikes was that you will get hurt. It is just a matter of time.

Currently, I have a fat bike for winter riding and dirt trails, a Catrike 559, and a upright road bike (Trek Verve). Pretty safe machines. I'm not sure you can even wreck a trike. 

As I look at FS bikes like the Fuel EX, I wonder if mountain bikes have the same warning. You will get hurt. Breaking a shoulder, arm, ribs, or a leg, defeats the reason I ride (health and fitness).

Anyone able to avoid serious injuries while mountain biking? Or is a root or bolder eventually gonna get you,...it's just a matter of time?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Is there such thing as a dumb question?


----------



## marcus4333 (Dec 13, 2008)

the motorbike community has an acronym: ATGATT
(_you're probably familiar with this concept if your MTBR handle is a reference to Kawasaki Ninja motorbike_)

*All the gear, all the time*. Shorthand for a philosophy that a full set of motorcycle safety gear should be worn at all times, and gear should not be reduced at times when the perceived risk is less.

This idea can be used in Mountain Biking as well. For some, all the gear is a helmet and gloves. For others it's full face helmet, gloves, knee pads, elbow pads, mouth guard....heck Troy Lee Designs even sells a shirt like thing that incorporates padding for shoulders, ribs, collar bones, back protector.

Wear your gear when you ride.

If you are afraid of getting hurt while riding, hit the gym and get on a treadmill or spin bike for health and fitness (just don't fall off!).

Marcus


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

You control what you do or not do. This past weekend I walked down two steep hillsides that were beyond my paygrade. I did the entire freeride/enduro trail ride with not one scratch. Perfectly fine with me as I dont get pay as a pro rider, so I dont need to take that risk.


Also know that sometimes amazingly talented rider crashes on the simplest fireroad turn washing out. They let their guard down for a moment. These are the guys that are doing 30 feet gap jumps with no hesitation.

Crashes happen. How big, how small, and how much risk you take is under self control. We all live only once, be aware of the risk, and be smart about what it takes to mitigate that risk. Thats about all we can do. Otherwise live is pretty boring right?

One thing I know, if all I do is ride flat fireroad on a mtb, the chance of getting hurt is much lower than if I am at a bike park’s jump trail. And if I get hurt on the fireroad flat trail, it probably will be scrapes that can be brushed off.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

ZX11 said:


> On street motorcycles the warning was that you will wreck. It is just a matter of time. The warning of dirt bikes was that you will get hurt. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Currently, I have a fat bike for winter riding and dirt trails, a Catrike 559, and a upright road bike (Trek Verve). Pretty safe machines. I'm not sure you can even wreck a trike.
> 
> ...


I like the risks of mountain biking way more than the risks of road riding. I can control the all most all the risks on my mountain bike. I can slow down, chose a safer line, walk etc. Wildlife and mechanical failures are probably the only things outside that I can't control.

Presumably, baring a mechanical failure you could ride your mountain bike well within your limits and not crash or fall at all. Road is totally different. No matter how much I control my risk I can't control pedestrians, cars, or oncoming bikes.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

rockcrusher said:


> I like the risks of mountain biking way more than the risks of road riding. I can control the all most all the risks on my mountain bike. I can slow down, chose a safer line, walk etc. Wildlife and mechanical failures are probably the only things outside that I can't control.
> 
> Presumably, baring a mechanical failure you could ride your mountain bike well within your limits and not crash or fall at all. Road is totally different. No matter how much I control my risk I can't control pedestrians, cars, or oncoming bikes.


I agree completely. Once people started scrolling Facebook while driving around town I sold the road bike.

My riding partner broke his arm in 4 places when a deer jumped in front of him. I watched it happen in slow motion right in front of me. You honestly just never know.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> I agree completely. Once people started scrolling Facebook while driving around town I sold the road bike.
> 
> My riding partner broke his arm in 4 places when a deer jumped in front of him. I watched it happen in slow motion right in front of me. You honestly just never know.


Better a deer than a camry anyday.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, unless you're insanely lucky, you WILL crash and potentially get seriously hurt if you ride your mountain bike that was it was intended to be ridden. FWIW, I've been riding since 1988. I've had TWO serious injury accidents. One in 2012 (fractured 4 ribs....still went on a road trip to Fruita a week later and rode every day) and one in 2014 (fractured C1 & C2 when I went over the bars at TWO mph). Both accidents happed at the local area closest to my house on trails I've ridden 100+ times and had no business crashing on.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

k2rider1964 said:


> Yes, unless you're insanely lucky, you WILL crash and potentially get seriously hurt if you ride your mountain bike that was it was intended to be ridden. FWIW, I've been riding since 1988. I've had TWO serious injury accidents. One in 2012 (fractured 4 ribs....still went on a road trip to Fruita a week later and rode every day) and one in 2014 (fractured C1 & C2 when I went over the bars at TWO mph). Both accidents happed at the local area closet to my house on trails I've ridden 100+ times and had no business crashing.


Worst crash I have had so far was 100 yards from the parking lot. I've ridden this spot literally thousands of times, tired and coasting after riding 3 hours and left one foot down, which I know better. Clipped the pedal and uprooted a rock from the earth.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, you will eventually crash, it's just a matter of when and how bad. Whether you get seriously hurt depends on a lot of things but the slower you're going and safer you're trying to be, usually means less serious injury. Having said that, some of my worst injuries have happened when I was going relatively slow on fairly easy, familiar trails. Luck of the draw. If you don't like being hurt, you likely will eventually decide you don't like mountain biking.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

It is the proverbial matter of time. However the injuries are typically orders of magnitude less serious than their motorized brethren. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I use it as a mindset to be ready that you will crash not to scare me.

The only more serious accident on a motorbike and I crashed a few times was in full leathers after lets say a more spirited day of riding.
Was when on my way home riding home in a very easy going way.
Looked up at the pretty blue socal sky for that darn split second and did not see a patch of gravel in an almost single digit speed turn and I body slammed myself and the bike onto the tarmac.
The aftermath of that and not being 20 or 30 anymore by a long stretch took out of the fun of that.

She is still sitting in the garage insured and registered ready to go for years.
Sometimes I start her up and she runs rough since she has not been ridding in awhile while I caress her curvy lines.

Oops did I say that out loud?


----------



## FreuderLocks (May 20, 2010)

ZX11 said:


> On street motorcycles the warning was that you will wreck. It is just a matter of time. The warning of dirt bikes was that you will get hurt. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Currently, I have a fat bike for winter riding and dirt trails, a Catrike 559, and a upright road bike (Trek Verve). Pretty safe machines. I'm not sure you can even wreck a trike.
> 
> ...


Lol, ive been a motorcycle safety instructor, I have been teaching for the un-named association of dangerous **** (NRA but no longer) for over a decade, ive been mountain biking for a long time and on the road even longer. If you do anything long enough, dude, you are going to get hurt. Period. The warning on bikes is that, you should have this assembled and cared for by a professional, or we are not liable (you will get hurt). They all say wear a helmet on them as well, for a reason.

To answer your second question. Yes, I have been hurt on the road, I have been hurt on the mountain, I have never been hurt by or hurt someone with a firearm, although ive seen people hurt themselves (kill) and others (hurt) with firearms. I have hurt others with bicycles more, I ran a dude over once, he deserved it, his own words. Ive been hit by a car (a few, not my fault) and ive killed animals (many with a bike, once this week, and a few with guns, none with cars, not that I know of).

-Paul


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Yup, out here in Santa Barbara CA most riding is gnarly rocky, have broke the same toe 2x, another one 1x, broke 1 kneecap r as I didn't have knee pads on, and took 2 boulders to the chest 2x which made me doubt all my riding skills (which I still lack) and crashed more..... all in 1 year. Gear. I change it out depending on the terrain. If I don't know, I bring it all to change out just in case.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Ive gotten more injuries on the road bike than mtb. Just last week coming down from my after work road climb on sweeper after fastest straight. Spun out on gearing so must have been around 40mph on the straight, but slowed for the turn. Hit patch of loose dirt/gravel that worked its way onto the tarmac in the turn. Bike did the jiggle dance of doom but i was able to recover. That would have been ugly. Still going to hit that route this evening.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

No matter what you do, you're going to get injured and eventually die.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I've been walking for over 59 years, you know I can't count how many times I've tripped and fell. life causes death, don't worry and have fun. if you don't want to get hurt stay inside and don't go out in the dangerous world. I hate pain and as I sit here with another injury, this time from mtb riding I have a separated shoulder. so many injuries I can't count but my love for sport overrides my fear. I've raced so many different types of things but when I was an instructor for the Porsche club I always started with if you can't write this car off as a total loss then don't put it on the track because stuff happens and it might not be because of something you did. have fun and good luck don't push harder than you feel comfortable with and stay rubber side down.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

It will happen, I just look to minimize time off of the bike by doing yoga and weight training to help with recovery time and flexibility. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

You WILL crash eventually. Tick tock.

Common injuries are abrasions and clavicle fractures. It's hard to avoid pushing my limits when I get such a rush. "I bet I can ride that. Hey, guys, get video..."


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

ZX11 said:


> On street motorcycles the warning was that you will wreck. It is just a matter of time. The warning of dirt bikes was that you will get hurt. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Currently, I have a fat bike for winter riding and dirt trails, a Catrike 559, and a upright road bike (Trek Verve). Pretty safe machines. I'm not sure you can even wreck a trike.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

rob214 said:


> I've been walking for over 59 years, you know I can't count how many times I've tripped and fell. life causes death, don't worry and have fun. if you don't want to get hurt stay inside and don't go out in the dangerous world. I hate pain and as I sit here with another injury, this time from mtb riding I have a separated shoulder. so many injuries I can't count but my love for sport overrides my fear. I've raced so many different types of things but when I was an instructor for the Porsche club I always started with if you can't write this car off as a total loss then don't put it on the track because stuff happens and it might not be because of something you did. have fun and good luck don't push harder than you feel comfortable with and stay rubber side down.


I try to balance risk so the juice is worth the squeeze.

For instance, I have several sport bikes. There is 2.5 mile road course near me. Because taking bikes to the track means you don't know how you will get home, I bought a Birel 125 ICC shifter kart. The kart gets into trouble it just means spinning off through the grass. Sport bike gets into trouble (easy to do) can mean life flight, and has. The kart on the road course is faster around than the bikes unless the bike is a full on race bike ridden by an experienced racer. Sports cars are typically 15 seconds slower or more. One would think a kart was more dangerous, but here, there is nothing to hit but go bouncing and sliding through the tundra. Pretty safe for cars too. Fast and fun but more safe than the race bikes.

The kart was cheaper than cars or bikes to run but wasn't cheap to run. It is hanging on my basement wall now.

FS bikes on mountain biking, to me, involves jumps, steep downhills, and sharp turns around borders and trees. A whole other world of danger versus riding a bike down a city bike path. Dangers I don't have experience with. Wondered if most riders spent their mountain bike career without any serious injuries. Or, if most riders have experienced severe injuries.

Balancing the juice worth the squeeze since I mostly ride for the health and fitness benefits.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

ZX11 said:


> I try to balance risk so the juice is worth the squeeze.
> 
> For instance, I have several sport bikes. There is 2.5 mile road course near me. Because taking bikes to the track means you don't know how you will get home, I bought a Birel 125 ICC shifter kart. The kart gets into trouble it just means spinning off through the grass. Sport bike gets into trouble (easy to do) can mean life flight, and has. The kart on the road course is faster around than the bikes unless the bike is a full on race bike ridden by an experienced racer. Sports cars are typically 15 seconds slower or more. One would think a kart was more dangerous, but here, there is nothing to hit but go bouncing and sliding through the tundra. Pretty safe for cars too. Fast and fun but more safe than the race bikes.
> 
> ...


Yeah for me one of the big funs of riding a motorbike was that there was little to no room for error.
I had to be there 100% or there might be dire consequences which was part of the fun, did I not just say that??
Being out there, no really safety net.
I have some great pictures of me crashing on the track and the next session I was back on it.
Lots of fun, have to see if I can find them.
Almost wants me to get back on the bike.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

marcus4333 said:


> If you are afraid of getting hurt while riding, hit the gym and get on a treadmill or spin bike for health and fitness (just don't fall off!).
> 
> Marcus


Good info in the responses.

Yes, I have a 1991 ZX-11 I bought new back in the day. It has 28k miles on it. Guaranteed to crash. But most of us were never seriously hurt.

I am afraid of getting into a sport where there is a guarantee you will be seriously injured and that it is just a matter of time. Motocross/dirt biking was like that. I wondered if Mountain biking was like that since the terrain is similar.

I have a DS450 motocross ATV that just missed a large tree at 45mph, slightly out of control, when I used to romp on cross country trails. I quit riding like that. Now I tool along in cruise mode.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

ZX11 said:


> On street motorcycles the warning was that you will wreck. It is just a matter of time. The warning of dirt bikes was that you will get hurt. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Currently, I have a fat bike for winter riding and dirt trails, a Catrike 559, and a upright road bike (Trek Verve). Pretty safe machines. I'm not sure you can even wreck a trike.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it just comes along with the territory, especially if your riding DH/enduro, and even regular trail riding at an intermediate level, you're eventually gonna wreck.

I'm 42 and ride mostly bike parks and enduro here in the Northeast. For me, the key is lots of stretching, proper nutrition and plenty of pre-ride hydration. I also wear a lot more pads than I used, but I wreck at least a few times a year. Sometimes hard. Couple ribs and a wrist, countless scratches, dings and dents. Goes with the territory.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Really depends on your idea of what mountain biking is. If you go slow on groomed non technical tracks, then obviously the potential for injury is lower. I've had major injuries twice, one of which I am recovering from now. Thankfully I was armored up or it could have been much worse, just major bruising and some separated rib cartilage. I am missing two knee ligaments because of a crash many years ago. That said, I like speed and sometimes with that you are going to pay the piper. However, I enjoy going slow and doing the social thing at times too. Really depends on how you approach it IMO.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Everytime I got hurt, it was not by choice.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

As many have stated, notable crashes often happen on familiar trails.

Complacency is a cruel mistress


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> It is the proverbial matter of time. However the injuries are typically orders of magnitude less serious than their motorized brethren.


That may be true but I've had more ER visits due to mountain biking than anything else. By far.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> That may be true but I've had more ER visits due to mountain biking than anything else. By far.


Same here, about 1 every 2-3 seasons. I'm not too terribly worried about dying though.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

ZX11 said:


> I'm not sure you can even wreck a trike.


Hold my beer, I bet I can wreck that trike.


----------



## Smiles for miles (Feb 26, 2021)

Riding an mtb properly requires the strangest blend of chutzpah and caution, all while maintaining laser - like focus. Losing that blend, or losing focus will result in crashes. Since it's impossible to maintain those factors 100% of the time, crashes WILL happen. My crashes are almost always caused by a momentary lack of focus, but I've also crashed a few times because I lost confidence for a crucial second or two. The funny thing is that riding that knife edge is what makes mtb so much fun! The risk is what makes it consequential, and therefore, exciting.


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

I have not been able to avoid injury as I've gotten older. When I was younger I was better at wrecking. When I crashed I could react mid-crash and keep from getting hurt as badly. 

When going over the bars, I used to be able to jump over the handlebars, push the bike down with one hand, and run it off instead of face-planting. Or I could tuck and roll the whole bike with my hands still on both grips and take all the impact on my CamelBak then throw the bike clear.

I really need to re-learn a lot of the tumbling stuff I learned from martial arts a long time ago. I think that helped me be better at wrecking and not hurt myself as much.

EDIT: Skateboarding helped me be better at wrecking too. Skating is basically just a series of wrecks with a few tricks inbetween. (at least how I did it). That's been a long time too.


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

In my experience, if you are generally riding for fitness, road cycling is more likely to result in serious injury than casual trail and XC riding, by this I mean at least 1 wheel remains on the ground through 99% of your ride.

The road has automobiles and pavement, whereas any collision with either of those at speed often results in serious injury. I have lost 2 friends to automobiles while riding, witnessed a friends ear get ripped off on a roadside barrier, and I have lost count of how many mates have broken their collarbone in a road crash.

On the MTB side, I have seen 100s of crashes, with no consequence of injury requiring medical attention. I can’t think of a mate who’s crashed out on their road bike and not needed to go to the hospital.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Worst crash I have had so far was 100 yards from the parking lot. I've ridden this spot literally thousands of times, tired and coasting after riding 3 hours and left one foot down, which I know better. Clipped the pedal and uprooted a rock from the earth.


similar story for me.

On an easy blue trail at my local trail system that I've literally ridden over a hundred times. I was carrying a bit more speed than normal due to the summer conditions and better fitness, so my lean angle in a gentile slight turn was a touch higher, and suspension was more compressed (I think&#8230; or maybe some air had leaked out of the shock and I was running more sag&#8230; not 100% sure).

pedals level, but toe was slightly down as I was putting in some strokes as it's the sort of section that's kind of downhill, but also kind of flat and had a pedal strike, where my big toe got smashed between the pedal, and a root. Folded my big toe under the pedal at about 15-20mph, breaking it in a few places. The impact tossed me into a tree, and then the ground, which was when the ribs broke.

It's my first real injury, and it does kind of suck. The thing about it, was that I wasn't riding above my skill level, or doing anything dangerous. I just got weirdly unlucky. I kind of relate it to feeling like I got rear ended in my car.

But, In general, I do really like how even though there are risks, they are generally self selected. And the "bad" outcomes are much safer than some for other sports (road cycling and getting hit by a car, dirt bikings higher speeds, etc).

And importantly, it's a form of exercise that I like enough to keep doing. And by doing it it's dropped my blood pressure (10-20pts) and reduced my risk of cardiovascular disease. So that's a win in my book.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Going into to the turn looking all spiffy.









Exiting the turn not so much.


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 2, 2004)

Crash? Yes. Seriously hurt? That's a different story. Pushing yourself hard at the local bike park...probably yes. Just riding the local trails within your capabilities, who knows. I've gone 25+ years without serious injury and I still push pretty hard on XC trails. Road is the worst. Don't be fooled by the perceived safety on quiet roads.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

goldsbar said:


> Just riding the local trails *within your capabilities*, who knows.


There's the rub


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Ha ha! Check my posts in "Your Last Crash...How was it?"
I am a fairly conservative motorcyclist, so I blow off steam on my MTB. I rarely ride over my head, but stuff happens. My crashes usually happen when I leave little margin for error, but I've still crashed due to tire fails or avoiding another rider. So, no matter what, you should plan accordingly.

And I have to think if you do manage to flip a trike, it's way worse.

For trail running I might even start wearing an ankle brace. If I roll my right ankle 1 more time, it might fall off. At least I don't need a helmet yet.

-F


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

ocnLogan said:


> similar story for me.
> 
> On an easy blue trail at my local trail system that I've literally ridden over a hundred times. I was carrying a bit more speed than normal due to the summer conditions and better fitness, so my lean angle in a gentile slight turn was a touch higher, and suspension was more compressed (I think&#8230; or maybe some air had leaked out of the shock and I was running more sag&#8230; not 100% sure).
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lack of judgement.

If you misjudge clearances or misjudge what the bike will do when cornering, jumping, rolling over roots or rocks, you're pretty likely to crash. My last one, which resulted in a broken glenoid (shoulder bone) was simply the result of misjudging what my bike would do when encountering a root mid-corner.

Mtb as all about choosing lines and knowing exactly what the bike will do right before you do it.

Hitting your foot due to poor judgement of clearances is very common, it's not weirdly unlucky at all, it's absolutely NOT like getting rear-ended. It's 100% your fault. Own it and learn from it.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

There is danger in everything. Your perception of danger is likely heavily biased by past traumas, for perspective you should look at facts.

For example I'm scared of heights, so I know I can't reasonably understand what's an acceptable risk around them, it all seems too dangerous to me. So, for example I've rode Portal. Before I rode it, I looked at stats because to me, it seems like the bottom of the cliff on portal should be littered with dead bodies and broken bikes, but that's not the case. A few folks HAVE indeed died but only at this one spot with a warning sign that is obviously exceptionally risky to ride. In other areas with exposure the facts are telling me nobody actually falls off the cliff, so I am exaggerating the danger in my head many times. That doesn't mean I should ignore the risk, you can go the other way and do stupid stuff like ignoring the warning sign on Portal.

For mtb we do have a recent study done by the EWS:



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/ews-research-on-injuries-published-in-international-journal-of-sports-medicine.html





https://www.pinkbike.com/news/6-key-facts-from-the-ews-health-study.html



Anecdotal evidence is always interesting but usually very biased.... judging by the EWS study mtb is indeed dangerous and it seems likely you will eventually injure a shoulder, or a hand, etc. You also may be severely injured or die, but the chances are not high imo.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Got my first mtb in 1985 when I was 35. First serious wipeout in 2020 - multiple fractures: arm, pelvis, spinal. 
Doing the math - 35 years without any serious crashes. 
Conclusion: just a matter of time.
Epilogue: still riding today.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

bjcccat said:


> In my experience, if you are generally riding for fitness, road cycling is more likely to result in serious injury than casual trail and XC riding, by this I mean at least 1 wheel remains on the ground through 99% of your ride.


Interesting. I agree sharing the road with cars is riskier for serious injuries. I do not ride where cars are. As a kid on a ten speed, a Jeep CJ-7 side mirror just missed my head. The wind of it missing me whiffed my hair. Or the mirror whiffed my hair. I stopped riding bikes for 30+ years. Then started riding again last year for fitness.

This is where I ride my road bikes. I've taken my fat bike on trails but they are flat with no real jumps. Just some steep downhills so,... Looking at the Trek Fuel EX as a possible addition to the stable for off road hill climbs (nice leg burn) an to explore some more challenging trails.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd like to nominate this thread: dumbest thread of 2021


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Fleas said:


> Ha ha! Check my posts in "Your Last Crash...How was it?"
> I am a fairly conservative motorcyclist, so I blow off steam on my MTB. I rarely ride over my head, but stuff happens. My crashes usually happen when I leave little margin for error, but I've still crashed due to tire fails or avoiding another rider. So, no matter what, you should plan accordingly.
> 
> And I have to think if you do manage to flip a trike, it's way worse.
> ...


I've had to make myself ride calm on my motorcycle. Too easy to do a hard/sharp exit from a corner or quickly romp over 100mph for a few seconds as you get on an entrance ramp to the highway. I ride just to get coffee now. I'll have to see how I react to being on a mountain bike with a challenging trail. It might have the same pull to ride harder. I'm 54 so I doubt my ability to recover from falls. In my youth, I would have spent the crash trying to save the bike from damage and ignored my body.

Trike wrecks most commonly involve feet slipping off the pedals, touching the ground, gripping hard, then trike running yourself over as the legs go under the trike. I have clipless pedals to try avoid this.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> I'd like to nominate this thread: dumbest thread of 2021


Until post #43 I would have disagreed but I see your point now.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Nurse Ben said:


> I'd like to nominate this thread: dumbest thread of 2021


Was that really necessary?


----------



## oldcolonial (Aug 28, 2018)

Control what you can in terms of risk taking. Its all about the reward you get relative the risk you are willing to take. Going fast and or riding more challenging terain ( given you ability ) is fun. The consequences and likelyhood of something going wrong also go up the more you push that. Scrapes bumps and bruises are virtually guaranteed if you challenge yourself. Broken bones are possible (lots of clavicles), life alterning or ending injuries are also possible but very very unlikely.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

goldsbar said:


> Crash? Yes. Seriously hurt? That's a different story. Pushing yourself hard at the local bike park...probably yes. Just riding the local trails within your capabilities, who knows. I've gone 25+ years without serious injury and I still push pretty hard on XC trails.


Sounds about right to me.
30+ years riding MTB (inlcuding a few hundred chairlift days) and no serious injuries, but plenty of scuffs and scrapes.
I'm not the guy out there pushing the envelope by any means, just having a good time.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

ZX11 said:


> On street motorcycles the warning was that you will wreck. It is just a matter of time. The warning of dirt bikes was that you will get hurt. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Currently, I have a fat bike for winter riding and dirt trails, a Catrike 559, and a upright road bike (Trek Verve). Pretty safe machines. I'm not sure you can even wreck a trike.
> 
> ...


You can wreck a trike for sure. Just take a corner too sharp. You can also wreck on a fatbike.

I've ridden mountain bikes for over 30 years and never broken a bone. In terms of serious injuries I've been to the ER once due to a flat pedal pin gash on my leg that needed stitches. Other than that lots of cuts, bruises and strains/sprains that I treated at home.

So I'd say if you ride a mountain bike it's just a matter of time until you fall off. How serious that ends up being depends on how fast you are going, the surface you land on, how robust you are and how lucky you are. You can control a lot of the factors so you can adjust the risk to suit you specific situation.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

davec113 said:


> Sounds like a lack of judgement.
> 
> If you misjudge clearances or misjudge what the bike will do when cornering, jumping, rolling over roots or rocks, you're pretty likely to crash. My last one, which resulted in a broken glenoid (shoulder bone) was simply the result of misjudging what my bike would do when encountering a root mid-corner.
> 
> ...


In this retelling of the story, you're right it does sound more like I'm saying it wasn't any amount my fault, which is incorrect as you point out.

I was more trying to say that even if you _feel _you're riding within your abilities at any given moment things can happen. Poor judgement, incorrect assumptions about what will happen this lap based on what other laps have been like, mechanicals, flora and fauna. And you can get surprised by any of them.

More accurately it's probably said that right before the crash I didn't feel I was riding out of control, or doing anything dangerous/different. So it felt like getting rear ended in the fact that it was a total surprise.

Like I assume most people do after a crash, I've gone over it in my head quite a bit, analyzing things. Looking back at gps data, video, etc, the only misjudgement I can really determine was that I was going faster. As is common apparently, it was on a trail I've ridden more than any other. And as near as I can tell from video I take on each ride, I've taken the same line through that very easy section every time. So that extra speed either compressed the suspension more over a preceding bump than normal, my shock pressure was lower/body weight higher (riding lower in the sag), increased the lean angle lowering the inside pedal, or something. I can't say anything definitively of course, but I'm pretty certain I wasn't dangling the pedal at very least.

But either way, I'll be riding more aware of potential issues like that in the future, because of course it is my fault in the end. And I'm personally not a huge fan of injuries, so no desire to repeat them if its avoidable .


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the real takeaway here is that bike parks need more trike days. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Risk vs reward.

I like riding my bike fast, I like riding gnarly terrain. Yes I will get injured, yes I'm ok with that.

Pedaling around the neighborhood would be safer, but I wouldn't find that fun or entertaining.

So I'll keep on going fast and take the risk of injury over the mind numbing boredom of riding on pavement. 
(Solutions for that are now legal though, so I will ride the old bikes on pavement occasionally)


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

WHALENARD said:


> I think the real takeaway here is that bike parks need more trike days.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Apparently a large group of "one wheelers" are flocking to our nearest bike park this weekend. I'm not going to be up there this weekend to see how it goes.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

Got my first real mountain bike in 1983. Only one injury of note since. I fell off in the Idaho desert posing for a photo on an off camber trail. Rock got me just under the ribs. Bled a bit. Nice scar. Rode in Alaska for 15 years on some serious trails with only a few non-serious offs. Road bikes are another story. Two broken clavicles (most recently 2019), two separated shoulders, torn meniscus, cranial subdural hematoma, misc. road rash, ishial tuberosity tendonitis (literally a pain in the ass), and others I'm probably forgetting. Sold all of my road bikes in 2020. Sold the last of my motorcycles in 2019- too many texters and people scrolling FB as one commenter above mentioned. I just put some 3" tires on my FS bike to slow me down. I'm not too proud to walk a section either. Seat dropper posts have vastly improved safety for steep inclines I think. Mountain biking is as safe as you want to make it unlike being out on pavement where things are out of your control.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I could so destroy myself on a trike!


----------



## downcountry (Apr 27, 2019)

I made it 29+ years mtb’ing before any broken bones. Was a slow speed otb on a familiar trail, not very technical. Was a complete surprise and happened soo g.d. fast, no way to prepare. 
I knew it was coming. 
Didn’t know when.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

r-rocket said:


> Hold my beer, I bet I can wreck that trike.


Technically side car is a trike. Have you seen side car racing? More than a few people have died doing that.


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

Fact of the matter is, one can get injured just about anywhere, doing just about anything. Never mind the hiking, mountain biking, road biking, and trail running, my latest injury was from walking into a dark bedroom one night and tripping over the dog. Fortunately, it was just a sprained ankle. Understanding the risks and maintaining situational awareness as in paying attention to the road, trail, and perhaps having a light in a dark place will help stack the cards in your favor.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

ZX11 said:


> Anyone able to avoid serious injuries while mountain biking? Or is a root or bolder eventually gonna get you,...it's just a matter of time?


Yup, just a matter of time. Heck, it's just a matter of time before you hurt yourself getting out of bed.

Just ride and enjoy life!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ocnLogan said:


> Like I assume most people do after a crash, I've gone over it in my head quite a bit, analyzing things. Looking back at gps data, video, etc,


I had a season-ending injury last year when I went over the bars at Tamarack bike park and tore my rotator cuff. It was on what seemed like a nothing-section of rocks, which is probably why I ate it there. At the beginning of this season I went back there to try to dissect what went wrong and I nearly went over the bars AGAIN at the exact same section! I could hardly believe that I almost repeated my crash.


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Taroroot said:


> Technically side car is a trike. Have you seen side car racing? More than a few people have died doing that.


That's a whole 'nother level of "hold these two beers" kind of crazy.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

ZX11 said:


> On street motorcycles the warning was that you will wreck. It is just a matter of time. The warning of dirt bikes was that you will get hurt. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Currently, I have a fat bike for winter riding and dirt trails, a Catrike 559, and a upright road bike (Trek Verve). Pretty safe machines. I'm not sure you can even wreck a trike.
> 
> ...


There are simple skills, clothing and gear choices that will reduce the chances of getting hurt, but consider how I tore a tendon with permanent damage just washing dishes too.

If you get that Fuel EX....

1. Heels down, but back.
2. Look ahead.
3. Sticky shoes on flat pedals.
4. Do you ski? Snowboard? Just like those: Hesitation buys you nothing.

This comes from an old fart with a horrible mismatch of attitude, skill and physical age. With 50 years of doing adventure sports my worst injuries happened elsewhere.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I racked myself up pretty bad a couple of months ago getting out of the bath tub. I haven’t missed a ride in the meantime.
My last bike crash with damage occurred at 0 mph when I caught a pedal on a stump and fell off the trail, I quickly accelerated (learn how to roll when you fall) for about 10 ft and then was abruptly stopped by a well intentioned bush.
Wear a good helmet, full finger gloves and eye protection. 
Don’t ride in sandals!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Crankyone said:


> ....Don't ride in sandals!


I do. Even in 24 hour races.

Edit: If you look closely, I'm wearing Keen sandals in my profile pic. That's descending on sheet ice in a 24 hour winter race,


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Velobike said:


> Edit: If you look closely, I'm wearing Keen sandals in my profile pic. That's descending on sheet ice in a 24 hour winter race,


And that is how he died.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Velobike said:


> I do. Even in 24 hour races.
> 
> Edit: If you look closely, I'm wearing Keen sandals in my profile pic. That's descending on sheet ice in a 24 hour winter race,


Your sandals are like two pixels:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, I did this morning!

I was carrying a good bit of speed, windy slightly downhill section. Not a flow trail but trail is bedded in so well that there is a few inches of berm on the outside of a lot of the curves. Came around a curve only to see a slight step-up with a root. I was going too fast to try to cut in sharper to miss it or to slow down, didn't have the time to get my weight way back. Hit it and the front was forced 90 degrees and down I went, helmet slamming face first into the ground before I could really get my hands up.

Fortunately I didn't hit my head too hard, ended up with a bunch of leaves wedged between my visor and the helmet. Looking at the photo, I guess I landed slightly off trail and the leaves probably softened my landing. But what by far got the worst of it was my legs. Chunk of skin taken out of my right lower leg and an immediate goose egg (which has mostly gone down now). And my left leg caught it on the backside, with a big long scratch running behind my knee and a couple of other spots. Not sure how I could have gotten those, probably pedal or something else on the bike.










I know, I know, looks like nothing! But that root is actually a good bit higher than the ground on the low side and next to the tree/moss is even higher.

What could have prevented this? Going slower so I could have cut in to the line on the left. And, well, a suspension fork would have eaten that root pretty easily but my 2.8 tires on a rigid fork couldn't swallow it. Maybe a dropper, not sure if I would have bothered to be dropped a little or not. I was probably pretty weight forward to give the front end more bite.

Right leg hurt enough to be glad I had already done the big climb on the trail. Hurts a little when I walk and my left leg stings, but all in all, not so bad. Worst crash I've had on a mountain bike in many years. I'll crash a little every now and then but not with this much damage.

Bike's ok!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

chazpat said:


> Well, I did this morning!
> 
> I was carrying a good bit of speed, windy slightly downhill section. Not a flow trail but trail is bedded in so well that there is a few inches of berm on the outside of a lot of the curves. Came around a curve only to see a slight step-up with a root. I was going too fast to try to cut in sharper to miss it or to slow down, didn't have the time to get my weight way back. Hit it and the front was forced 90 degrees and down I went, helmet slamming face first into the ground before I could really get my hands up.
> 
> ...


I did that about 8 months ago and my 170mm Fox 38 didn't help. Almost the exact same thing. I thought my front wheel would go right over it and the rear wheel would slide down it a bit as it went over but the front wheel turned 90 degrees as soon as it touched the root, catapulting me otb and landed on hard, frozen ground.

Ended up with a broken glenoid and then later that evening my left thigh started hurting like crazy so I rushed to the ER because it was looking like compartment syndrome. After a CT scan the Dr said it would be ok without surgery thank god, but my quad couldn't fire for several days and couldn't support any weight for over a week, took 6 weeks to recover. Because of covid I had to wait 4 weeks for surgery to put my glenoid back together.

It ended up being a blessing in disguise as I already needed surgery for that shoulder and the the opposite shoulder ended up much improved because it had some lingering issues that resolved when I had to use it for everything. So that injury prompted me to go through with a much needed surgery, and then it prevented me from needing yet another surgery. Now both shoulders are doing great.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I've managed to avoid serious injury better than 99% of rides over the last 25 years.

That less than 1% though...too many of them were stupid falls going pretty slow, not paying enough attention. The rule I started a couple years ago at 50, primarily because I ride solo 50%+ of the time, is that the size of the log I'll try to go over is inversely proportional to the distance from my truck or house.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ZX11 said:


> On street motorcycles the warning was that you will wreck. It is just a matter of time. The warning of dirt bikes was that you will get hurt. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Currently, I have a fat bike for winter riding and dirt trails, a Catrike 559, and a upright road bike (Trek Verve). Pretty safe machines. I'm not sure you can even wreck a trike.
> 
> ...


Retorical question but here goes! Would it be worth doing if were not inherently dangerous?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Retorical question but here goes! Would it be worth doing if were not inherently dangerous?


That's what makes it fun!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> That's what makes it fun!


The correct answer is a resounding no! We all know that bicycles are easily entertained by crashing humans as a hobby.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

BansheeRune said:


> Retorical question but here goes! Would it be worth doing if were not inherently dangerous?


It is worth doing to me as exercise that provides new scenery, serenity, and a cool breeze. So it would be worth doing, to me, if it wasn't hospital visit every year dangerous.

I don't mind that it can bruise you up with repeated crashes but would mind broken clavicles, ribs, and shoulders. I was trying to figure out if mountain bikes were like dirt bikes with a guarantee to be seriously injured due to the similar terrain they both run on. Turns out mountain bikes are not quite that injury prone as riding a YFZ450R.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I was in my early 30s and a mechanic asked if I crashed a lot. I said “of course”. We both gave each other weird looks. Now it’s “help, I’ve fallen and I can’t get up”. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ZX11 said:


> It is worth doing to me as exercise that provides new scenery, serenity, and a cool breeze. So it would be worth doing, to me, if it wasn't hospital visit every year dangerous.
> 
> I don't mind that it can bruise you up with repeated crashes but would mind broken clavicles, ribs, and shoulders. I was trying to figure out if mountain bikes were like dirt bikes with a guarantee to be seriously injured due to the similar terrain they both run on. Turns out mountain bikes are not quite that injury prone as riding a YFZ450R.


To a point, very true until Keystone or Valhalla are involved! Fractured 3 ribs and dislocated 5 with an argument with my bike a decade ago. Riding Horsethief in Junk Town. Pain was 15 on a scale of 1-10.
I have an addiction to the mountain bike and dirt so I'll stop when I start growing daisies.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

As a follow up to my post above, a week later and I'm still hurting a little. I haven't been able to sleep on my right side as that would put pressure on my leg, though last night it seemed to be ok. It also hurt a little walking, especially going up or down stairs. It would feel like it was being overly stretched. The scab that formed is below the surface of the skin, seems I really did take a chunk out.

I didn't run at all this week but I did ride yesterday and I'm going for a run this morning!


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

BansheeRune said:


> I have an addiction to the mountain bike and dirt so I'll stop when I start growing daisies.


Yeah, I totally get that. The juice is worth the squeeze, to you. I'll get a Fuel EX 8 when normal supplies of bikes returns. It will be ridden on easy trails with good scenery for fitness/ride variety.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I was riding between a large rock and a large tree that were at least a foot apart. The next thing I knew my bike was on top of me and I was sliding upside down on a steep bank off trail, I did not get hurt. I have a very bad habit(even when approaching a hill) of getting on the brakes as soon as I feel the bike rolling downhill.

I was flying down a hill (probably 9mph) and I completely missed my line riding a 24" huffy-the bike plowed right through a rock pile. I stopped stunned on the other side-I learned that the bike can handle a lot more than I think it can.

I was carrying a mildly heavy box in the basement, I kicked a stepladder that was folded up leaning against a beam, while I was flying through the air, the stepladder fell flat under me and I tripped on it with my other foot. I landed face first(or box first)on the floor. I spent the next two months in a nursing home.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ZX11 said:


> Yeah, I totally get that. The juice is worth the squeeze, to you. I'll get a Fuel EX 8 when normal supplies of bikes returns. It will be ridden on easy trails with good scenery for fitness/ride variety.


That Fuel can be a horseplay factory that can do some mellow ride too. Kinda Jekyll and Hyde. There are a few of them haunting the loco trail system and do the deed very nicely. Hope to hear you are riding one sooner than later.

Scamdemic is fvcking with all of us.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

ZX11 said:


> I'm not sure you can even wreck a trike.


Is this a challenge?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ZX11 said:


> It is worth doing to me as exercise that provides new scenery, serenity, and a cool breeze. So it would be worth doing, to me, if it wasn't hospital visit every year dangerous.
> 
> I don't mind that it can bruise you up with repeated crashes but would mind broken clavicles, ribs, and shoulders. I was trying to figure out if mountain bikes were like dirt bikes with a guarantee to be seriously injured due to the similar terrain they both run on. Turns out mountain bikes are not quite that injury prone as riding a YFZ450R.


Disrespect either and wait for the hospital bills to start arriving.

Who knew a Middlechild could be a pithy little dirt toy as well as the best therapist money can buy?!


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

c_m_shooter said:


> Is this a challenge?


Ironically,...

About the time I posted that line, I was riding the trike fast down a road underpass our bike trail has. A group of riders going the opposite way were trying to keep up their speed as they started climbing. We were passing each other with them tight on the yellow dividing traffic line instead of in the middle of their lane. The last rider ducted out at the last second to pass her buddy without seeing me. Ducted right into my lane. She was headed right at my left wheel. Happened and dodged away in an instant as we where likely both doing 20mph against each other. I braced for impact while turning hard away. She kinda screamed, "Waaa" in a real low pitched voice which I thought was funny. Doubt she had a chance to dodge at all.

Good lesson for her about looking twice for other riders, I guess. Take moving into an oncoming lane, to pass, seriously at all times. I had a spinner on a flag pole but must still be hard to see as low as I am. Hopefully, the spinner flag slapped her. Guess a person can wreck a trike.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

nt


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

My last doctor visit injury was a separated shoulder that happened AFTER riding all the black trails I could find. Wind sprints on a fire road home, spaced out, caught a pedal ooops. It happens. Most of my friends have been riding 20-25 years like me and we have all had tears, breaks and dislocations but we're not exactly xc type riders. You could certainly pick terrain where this is much less likely, though I'm not sure you'd need a full suspension to ride it. I'd say just ride, don't worry about it and if the 6-8 week vacation happens you'll find that it's not all that bad.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Wanna play, kid, ya gotta pay, kid... 

A public service announcement.


----------



## Dirtfiend (May 5, 2010)

ZX11 said:


> On street motorcycles the warning was that you will wreck. It is just a matter of time. The warning of dirt bikes was that you will get hurt. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Currently, I have a fat bike for winter riding and dirt trails, a Catrike 559, and a upright road bike (Trek Verve). Pretty safe machines. I'm not sure you can even wreck a trike.
> 
> ...


I have been riding mountain and road since 1998. I would say yes, crashes in both riding disciplines are inevitable. However, the longer you ride the more skilled you get and your likelihood of crashing will continue to decline as your skills increase. The only times I've broken bones were in racing - once in an MTB XC race where I took risks on a descent, once in a road race during an inevitable pack pileup. After many years of riding I think the health benefits of the sport greatly outweigh the injury risk. And of course at the other extreme if you just go couch potato you are reducing your athletic injury risk to zero but you are hugely increasing your risk of diabetes, obesity, heart disease, etc. So get out there and ride, have fun, stay in control, don't take unnecessary risks, and enjoy life.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Do something once a day that scares you. It’s good for your heart


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

A few sayings come to mind:

- If you ain't bleedin', you ain't livin'.

- Scars are tattoos...with better stories.

- It's fun to occasionally look the grim reaper in the face...and laugh at that futhermucker.

On a more serious note, I would say that no matter how tamely or carefully you ride, if you ride long enough, it is highly likely that you will have a crash at some point, even if it isn't your fault at all.

Except for my nose (in a fight as a kid) and my big toe (from showing my daughters how I could do a handstand, back when I was young), I did not break a bone until I was 44. Then I broke about 22 bones in about 1/2 second in an offroad motorcycle crash (somewhat similar to mountain biking). I broke 5 ribs in that crash (as well as my neck, sternum, pelvis and shoulder). Since then, I have broken 5 more ribs on motorcycles, and my 11th rib on my MTB about 1.5 weeks ago. The last rib was not from a crash, but from working on my bike on a trail. My pivot bolt was backing out, and I was trying to compress my rear suspension enough to let me align the bolt and thread it back in. I was leaning over my seat with all of my weight, and I felt and heard something pop. I knew exactly what it was. I was unable to get the pivot threads engaged, so rather than risk my entire rear suspension coming loose (plus the pain from the rib), I walked my bike 2+ miles back to my car. I know from experience that sleeping will be difficult for 2.5 more weeks, and it has put a damper on my whitewater kayaking too. Sorry for rambling. I am 55, and bones are far more brittle than they used to be.

If you lead an active lifestyle, getting hurt at least once in a while is just the "cost of doing business". It is gonna happen at least occasionally.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

ZX11 said:


> Anyone able to avoid serious injuries while mountain biking?


Yes, I've biked my entire life (now 52), and I've never had a serious injury. Beyond experience, it comes down to how you ride. Here are the keys for me:

I don't wear a helmet, and that keeps me in a "ride safe" mindset. I'm not doing anything riskier than a helmetless Dutch or Chinese bike commuter, cross country skier, or trail runner. If I put a helmet, I'm increasing my risk because I'm consciously going to do to something riskier like ride in traffic or do something skill wise that I haven't gradually progressed, so I don't. Those that are pushing beyond their limits need a helmet. I only push where and when it's safe and predictable, and the consequences small. Since none of us (50+) wore helmets as kids, I only wore helmets during my road bike years, late '80s to late '90s, after the hairnets were abandoned.
I'm not downhill focused. I'm into old school cross country (without the artificial rock gardens that have been added to the pro events) with an adventure/exploration mindset (though I'm not into doing long rides). I do like watching people do cool and fast things on their bikes on youtube, but I don't have to do the same things. Not to say I don't enjoy downhills. I enjoy my mountain bike downhills as much as my cross country ski downhills.
I ride a vintage hardtail with a 65mm travel fork in terrain appropriate for that, so I'm not doing high speed stuff through rock gardens. I'd need a helmet for that, so I don't. I'm not above getting off and walking if I find out something is too gnarly.
I'm good at falling. I've had lots of practice from biking as a kid and activities like skiing, so I'm not going to break a collarbone like bad fallers. I'm also not accident prone. I remember a guy on my cycling team in college who crashed every week. I never did. If you are that uncoordinated, you probably shouldn't make cycling your sport.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I've crashed, and been concussed, while riding trails I've ridden hundreds, if not thousands, of times. You do you, but I like being able to do things like write cheques (something I've had a problem with for months post-consussion in the past).


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

xcandrew said:


> I don't wear a helmet, and that keeps me in a "ride safe" mindset. I'm not doing anything riskier than a helmetless Dutch or Chinese bike commuter, cross country skier, or trail runner. If I put a helmet, I'm increasing my risk because I'm consciously going to do to something riskier like ride in traffic or do something skill wise that I haven't gradually progressed, so I don't.


Have you ever hit your head and got a concussion?

I have, and many of us have, even when riding something low risk. I can think of one particular fall and consequent concussion that would have been much, much worse for me without a helmet.

I realize it‘s your own choice, which I respect but man, if I could avoid a concussion and permanent brain damage through this one simple equipment change, I would. Brain injuries are harsh.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

geofharries said:


> Have you ever hit your head and got a concussion?
> 
> I have, and many of us have, even when riding something low risk. I can think of one particular fall and consequent concussion that would have been much, much worse for me without a helmet.
> 
> I realize it‘s your own choice, which I respect but man, if I could avoid a concussion and permanent brain damage through this one simple equipment change, I would. Brain injuries are harsh.


Nope. I've fallen hundreds of times if you count all sports. Having the judgment to avoid the high consequence falls, and falling with skill matters. I've only hit my head, and not to the point of concussion, while on foot, not bike, wearing things on my head (like hats) that block my upward vision, and not ducking enough to get under a low bridge or tree. On the bike, I'm aware of all the ways I can crash, lose traction unexpectedly, stick a front wheel in a hole, etc. and make adjustments so that even if I go down, I'm safe. Proof is in the results. I've never had a emergency room visit from any sport activity, while it seems like most here have had some kind of serious injury, some quite frequently.

I ride a lot differently than most others here. The way I do it (not speaking for how others ride), there's no more risk of head injury or any serious injury than other sports that I do or have done that don't use helmets like climbing, mountain running, and skiing. I'd say my highest risk of head injury in sport is probably from cross country skiing in rutted icy conditions, and getting thrown off into a tree. I've never seen anyone wear a helmet cross country skiing.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Outrider66 said:


> - If you ain't bleedin', you ain't livin'.
> 
> - Scars are tattoos...with better stories.
> 
> - It's fun to occasionally look the grim reaper in the face...and laugh at that futhermucker.


New CHiPs movie with Dax Shepard had his character as a famous dirt motorcycle rider. He was pretty much crippled by all the injuries he got in crashes. He took a lot of drugs for it. There is a hilarious scene where Ponch has to pick him up, but doesn't want to, and carry him due to throwing his back out.

I'm 54 and have a bit of joint pain but nothing needing drugs or holding me back. I determined I can get a Fuel EX and just watch what I'm doing while getting healthier. Avoiding serious injuries is pretty do-able. Becoming the CHiPs character isn't a sure thing with mountain bicycles like motocross dirt bikes even though both are done on dirt.

What I thought the suspension bicycle guys were doing while saying, "If you ain't bleeding, you ain't living'"


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

xcandrew said:


> I'm good at falling. I've had lots of practice from biking as a kid and activities like skiing, so I'm not going to break a collarbone like bad fallers. I'm also not accident prone. I remember a guy on my cycling team in college who crashed every week. I never did. If you are that uncoordinated, you probably shouldn't make cycling your sport.


Accident prone is an interesting aspect. There is that.

I do remember having someone in our motorcycle group that always wrecked. Great dancer but horrible on two wheels. So bad that when we heard someone on the cruise strip wrecked, we were all looking down the street for him. He rode by yelling, "It wasn't me." 40+ people in the parking lot cheered.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

You can get hurt doing all sorts of things. I have been injured doing just about everything--skiing, skateboarding, surfing, biking, road racing motorcycles (closed course not street bikes)...
Point is, learn to do what you do at the highest levels you can achieve and yes, along the way you will probably fall down.
Many of the worst injuries I hear about are doing simple things, like stepping off the curb or driving the car a few blocks down the street.
Life is for living and its for the living. Being alive involves risk. Embrace it. Make friends with risk. You can avoid it.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

xcandrew said:


> Nope. I've fallen hundreds of times if you count all sports. Having the judgment to avoid the high consequence falls, and falling with skill matters. I've only hit my head, and not to the point of concussion, while on foot, not bike, wearing things on my head (like hats) that block my upward vision, and not ducking enough to get under a low bridge or tree. On the bike, I'm aware of all the ways I can crash, lose traction unexpectedly, stick a front wheel in a hole, etc. and make adjustments so that even if I go down, I'm safe. Proof is in the results. I've never had a emergency room visit from any sport activity, while it seems like most here have had some kind of serious injury, some quite frequently.
> 
> I ride a lot differently than most others here. The way I do it (not speaking for how others ride), there's no more risk of head injury or any serious injury than other sports that I do or have done that don't use helmets like climbing, mountain running, and skiing. I'd say my highest risk of head injury in sport is probably from cross country skiing in rutted icy conditions, and getting thrown off into a tree. I've never seen anyone wear a helmet cross country skiing.



^^^ Famous last words, right here.... 

Falling/bailing is a skill, very true, but when I broke my collar bone, I got body slammed so fast, I didn't even have time to take my hands off the bars.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

d365 said:


> ^^^ Famous last words, right here....
> 
> Falling/bailing is a skill, very true, but when I broke my collar bone, I got body slammed so fast, I didn't even have time to take my hands off the bars.


Nah, I'm literally the least injured in this thread. The best predictor of the future is the past, which for me is 47 years of biking (including periods when I was training over 20 hours a week) with only some skin scrapes.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lots of bravado in this one.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

You aren't thinking that through. It's the opposite of bravado. I'm saying I'm riding the most conservatively of this group, just going by how people have responded about their injury experiences in this thread. If I'm wrong, point out a poster who has been injured less - I've read the entire thread.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

xcandrew said:


> You aren't thinking that through. It's the opposite of bravado. I'm literally saying I'm riding the most conservatively of this group, just going by how people have responded about their injury experiences in this thread. If I'm wrong, point out a poster who has been injured less.


You're pretending that you are always 100% in control of the situation. That no variables pop up, and that your luck holds.

I hope that it does.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

dysfunction said:


> You're pretending that you are always 100% in control of the situation. That no variables pop up, and that your luck holds.
> 
> I hope that it does.


I didn't say 100%, but it's pretty close. I know the variables - I've been around. It's not luck that I haven't gotten injured vs. someone that, lets say, runs Red Bull Rampage or Hardline. Now bring that comparison down a bunch of notches, and it's not luck that I'm not injured vs. someone who races downhill (I don't) or goes to bike parks (I don't) or races cross country where they have to be pressing to be competitive (I don't), or even just ride gnarly trails for fun (I don't). And it's certainly not luck that I've not been injured vs. other responders in this thread have been injured. Other people in this thread will continue to get injured from time to time, as everyone is saying themselves, and you're worried most about me, who has purposely ridden in a way to avoid injury and has a track record of being successful at that?

No one has 100% control over all things in their life, but biking is not close to the most dangerous thing I do. I don't need to give it any more thought that I already do. If I need to worry about something, I should worry more about driving because I can't control what other people do on the road. But, like a normal person, I don't worry much about driving either. If it happens, car accident or bike accident, oh well. But much more likely the serious bike accident will never happen. I'd even put trail running as a higher actual injury risk for me than mountain biking based on experience, frequency of falls, etc.

I have a good awareness of limits of myself and the elements. When I was a climber, I did some serious climbing - solo a couple times on a big mountain in winter, and also free solo climbing at will-die-if-you-fall heights. Though I had an amazing sense of heightened control doing free solo climbing, I chose to stop because I considered it not sustainable long term. For the same reason, I've already made my mountain biking habits what I consider sustainable, and basically stopped road biking in the era of smartphones.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

d365 said:


> ^^^ Famous last words, right here....
> 
> Falling/bailing is a skill, very true, but when I broke my collar bone, I got body slammed so fast, I didn't even have time to take my hands off the bars.


Yeah my last crash took just a fraction of a second. No chance to respond.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

xcandrew said:


> Nope. I've fallen hundreds of times if you count all sports. Having the judgment to avoid the high consequence falls, and falling with skill matters. I've only hit my head, and not to the point of concussion, while on foot, not bike, wearing things on my head (like hats) that block my upward vision, and not ducking enough to get under a low bridge or tree. On the bike, I'm aware of all the ways I can crash, lose traction unexpectedly, stick a front wheel in a hole, etc. and make adjustments so that even if I go down, I'm safe. Proof is in the results. I've never had a emergency room visit from any sport activity, while it seems like most here have had some kind of serious injury, some quite frequently.
> 
> I ride a lot differently than most others here. The way I do it (not speaking for how others ride), there's no more risk of head injury or any serious injury than other sports that I do or have done that don't use helmets like climbing, mountain running, and skiing. I'd say my highest risk of head injury in sport is probably from cross country skiing in rutted icy conditions, and getting thrown off into a tree. I've never seen anyone wear a helmet cross country skiing.


I hear what you're saying, but... tick tock tick tock...We all live with a bomb that's ticking. Life.

Personally, I don't like wearing a helmet. And admittedly, I don't wear one when casually cruising gravel/paved paths. But on the trail (single track, downhill, bike park), the brain bucket comes along. You mention "falling skills". I like to think I have then too. I try to consciously sacrifice my limbs in a crash to protect head and body cavity, I tuck and roll, etc. Regardless, I have cracked open more than open more than one helmet since riding on dirt in the 1970's. Doesn't happen often, but it does, and it will.

I'm not knocking your opinion or streak of luck. But I want to make sure there isn't someone with less _life _experience reading this and thinking... "yeah, I don't need a helmet".


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

The goofiest crashes I have ever experienced, have been shaking down a repair, in the driveway, no helmet.

After the last one, I am a helmet believer. I nearly cracked my skull on concrete, going about 1-2mph. My neighbor, not one to be faint of heart, saw it (how embarrassing) and had me down for a 911 call.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

fredcook said:


> I'm not knocking your opinion or streak of luck. But I want to make sure there isn't someone with less _life _experience reading this and thinking... "yeah, I don't need a helmet".


Have you seen kids doing street BMX or skateboarding on youtube? They aren't looking up to 50+ riders, helmeted or not as examples.

Plus someone reading this should be getting the impression that I ride like a granny, like you on your easy helmetless gravel/path rides. I ride with my dog, and my riding is more looking for cool places to visit along the way for the both of us than how fast I can rail the corners on the flow trail, which isn't dangerous anyway... local trails are so smooth.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I've gotten hurt worse mountain biking versus fast street riding. I've hurt myself trail running and road biking. Almost every time it was a lack of concentration on my part, not equipment failure. I always wear all the gear all the time on my sportbike, mountain biking I wear a helmet and gloves and glasses only. I have been very lucky and I'll admit it. But the funnest mountain bike rides are when I'm feeling confident and not worrying about crashing. That seems rare for me these days. I've pretty much abandoned road biking, I'd rather go out on my own terms versus having a distracted driver send me into the ditch at 45 mph.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I had a really good year, no crashes of significance, then yesterday I went sideways and sorta OTB in a volcanic boulder field, fortunately I was wearing back protection, and a full face, and leg pro, so all I got was a sprained wrist and a ton of bruises; the bike had a bent brake lever and torn grip  

Crashing is just one of the things that happens when you do sports, whether it's tripping on the court or going over the bars.

The alternative to crashing, ie living safely, is so boring as to be not worth it IMHO.

So yeah, do what you do, own the good and the bad, don't worry about what other people think and feel cuz that's not about you.

It goes without saying that criticizing what others do is probably not your/our place.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

xcandrew said:


> I don't wear a helmet, and that keeps me in a "ride safe" mindset.






That doesn't work for me. I used to ride helmetless like everyone else before they were cool and I don't think it altered my riding style one bit one way or the other. It was only dumb luck that I never hurt myself badly on the mtb and a chain mishap on my road bike resulted in a super bad concussion, a trip to the hospital and lots of stitches.

Also I'm not buying that "good at falling" thing. Sure some people are better at it than others but some accidents happen so suddenly there's nothing you can do but react to the situation at hand. Lots of pro riders better than us break collar bones.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

J.B. Weld said:


> That doesn't work for me. I used to ride helmetless like everyone else before they were cool and I don't think it altered my riding style one bit one way or the other. It was only dumb luck that I never hurt myself badly on the mtb and a chain mishap on my road bike resulted in a super bad concussion, a trip to the hospital and lots of stitches.
> 
> Also I'm not buying that "good at falling" thing. Sure some people are better at it than others but some accidents happen so suddenly there's nothing you can do but react to the situation at hand. Lots of pro riders better than us break collar bones.


It doesn't work for you because you've determined your style of riding already, and a helmet makes sense for that style of riding. We are essentially in a different control group if riding style could be analyzed to that level. If you are going to hit your head, a helmet reduces your chance of serious injury no question. But people who wear helmets are something like 7x more likely to hit their heads, making head injury rate not substantially different between helmet wearers and helmetless overall. That tells me that, on average, those wearing helmets are making the right choice, but also those not wearing helmets are also making the right choice. It's as if people have common sense.

A case-control study of the effectiveness of bicycle safety helmets (cyclehelmets.org)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

My rule is never wear a helmet unless you are planning having an accident.

I've discovered I'm not very good about planning my accidents, so I wear one just in case...


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

xcandrew said:


> It doesn't work for you because you've determined your style of riding already, and a helmet makes sense for that style of riding. We are essentially in a different control group if riding style could be analyzed to that level. If you are going to hit your head, a helmet reduces your chance of serious injury no question. But people who wear helmets are something like 7x more likely to hit their heads, making head injury rate not substantially different between helmet wearers and helmetless overall. That tells me that, on average, those wearing helmets are making the right choice, but also those not wearing helmets are also making the right choice. It's as if people have common sense.
> 
> A case-control study of the effectiveness of bicycle safety helmets (cyclehelmets.org)


I know this is actually your argument, but let’s say it more simply- what you do is NOT “mountain biking,” as would be defined by 90+% of the biking world. For the vast majority of people doing it, mountain biking contains far too many variables and too much risk to do it safely without a helmet. And, yes, the vast majority will get hurt at some point.


----------



## Dirtfiend (May 5, 2010)

xcandrew said:


> It doesn't work for you because you've determined your style of riding already, and a helmet makes sense for that style of riding. We are essentially in a different control group if riding style could be analyzed to that level. If you are going to hit your head, a helmet reduces your chance of serious injury no question. But people who wear helmets are something like 7x more likely to hit their heads, making head injury rate not substantially different between helmet wearers and helmetless overall. That tells me that, on average, those wearing helmets are making the right choice, but also those not wearing helmets are also making the right choice. It's as if people have common sense.
> 
> A case-control study of the effectiveness of bicycle safety helmets (cyclehelmets.org)


I would like to ask you politely and sincerely to please stop advocating for people to ride helmetless. If you are going to do it yourself, I don't agree, but I'm certainly not going to get in your face about it. I'll still help you when you're lying on the trail with a massive head injury. But as someone who knows people that have had seriously life-altering head injuries, I again please implore you to just stop encouraging others to ride without a helmet. Thanks.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

I don't think the helmet less guy was advocating for other people to take any action.

Riding without a helmet is a joy for some. I really like it sometimes and will go without a helmet (even on motorcycle or ATV). The helmet is nice sometimes too. It'll go great with the mountain bike due to the terrain. I balance risk with the enjoyment. Hence, the guy who enjoys riding without a helmet and mitigates the risk down so it is worth it.

Arguments for giving up pleasure for a little extra safety (in a very specific scenario) can go on forever. For it and against it.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

DGUSMC said:


> I know this is actually your argument, but let’s say it more simply- what you do is NOT “mountain biking,” as would be defined by 90+% of the biking world. For the vast majority of people doing it, mountain biking contains far too many variables and too much risk to do it safely without a helmet. And, yes, the vast majority will get hurt at some point.


What I'm doing was called mountain biking in the '80s and '90s and, not counting the bike park, includes all the local trails except two built expressly with mountain biking in mind in the past 20 years. Plus all the legacy trails. Pinkbike type riding isn't the only mountain biking.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Dirtfiend said:


> I would like to ask you politely and sincerely to please stop advocating for people to ride helmetless. If you are going to do it yourself, I don't agree, but I'm certainly not going to get in your face about it. I'll still help you when you're lying on the trail with a massive head injury. But as someone who knows people that have had seriously life-altering head injuries, I again please implore you to just stop encouraging others to ride without a helmet. Thanks.





ZX11 said:


> I don't think the helmet less guy was advocating for other people to take any action.


This. It's clear if you read rather than skim what I've written in this thread. Most of you are riding in a style that makes helmets a very good idea.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

xcandrew said:


> What I'm doing was called mountain biking in the '80s and '90s and, not counting the bike park, includes all the local trails except two built expressly with mountain biking in mind in the past 20 years. Plus all the legacy trails. Pinkbike type riding isn't the only mountain biking.


Wut!

All I know is Pinkbike riding.

Is there truly another type of riding?

This is news to me, I will need to consider these options.

Please continue …


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

ZX11 said:


> On street motorcycles the warning was that you will wreck. It is just a matter of time. The warning of dirt bikes was that you will get hurt. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Currently, I have a fat bike for winter riding and dirt trails, a Catrike 559, and a upright road bike (Trek Verve). Pretty safe machines. I'm not sure you can even wreck a trike.
> 
> ...


Pain is just weakness leaving the body!!

Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

.......


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

targnik said:


> Pain is just weakness leaving the body!!
> 
> Sent from my Asus Rog 3


Not when over 50 years of age. Pain at that age is death entering the body.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

This thread reminds me of being at a friends 50th party, discussing mtbing and getting together for a ride the next day. A guy listening in chimes in that he "loves mountain biking". We were like, you should come with us to the trails tomorrow. To which he replied, "oh no, I only mountain bike around the neighborhood."


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

acer66 said:


> Going into to the turn looking all spiffy.
> View attachment 1945461
> 
> 
> ...


First gen SV650's were so cool. 

Looks like a lowside dump. Good chance that the bike and the rider both got away with just scratches?


----------



## Dirtfiend (May 5, 2010)

ZX11 said:


> I don't think the helmet less guy was advocating for other people to take any action.
> 
> Riding without a helmet is a joy for some. I really like it sometimes and will go without a helmet (even on motorcycle or ATV). The helmet is nice sometimes too. It'll go great with the mountain bike due to the terrain. I balance risk with the enjoyment. Hence, the guy who enjoys riding without a helmet and mitigates the risk down so it is worth it.
> 
> Arguments for giving up pleasure for a little extra safety (in a very specific scenario) can go on forever. For it and against it.


Yeah well I suppose I shouldn't lecture - I do night ride alone out on the trails regularly which I'm sure plenty of people would think is a stupid risk. I do wear a helmet when doing so though!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

r-rocket said:


> First gen SV650's were so cool.
> 
> Looks like a lowside dump. Good chance that the bike and the rider both got away with just scratches?


Yeah hit a hard part and off I went but very little happened and next session I was ready to go again and later in the day I even got bumped from c to b class.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

ZX11 said:


> Not when over 50 years of age. Pain at that age is death entering the body.


What a way to go, right!?

Doing what you love vs grovelling in a bed??

I'll take the first door thanks. :YMMV:

Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

targnik said:


> What a way to go, right!?
> 
> Doing what you love vs grovelling in a bed??
> 
> ...


I think the narrative was: Doing what you love vs groveling in bed,... the bed of a beautiful woman, killed by her enraged husband. Door two for me  

In my motorcycle days, I always figured I would one day be face down in the gravel on the shoulder of a road. In pain laying thinking this is becoming more comfortable as everything faded out for the last time. But worth it. Apparently, in spite of my best efforts my guardian angel is bad ass.

Damn, now I really want a Fuel EX.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Four weeks ago I was on vacation, feeling good, went on a ride at my local trails. Front tire went from grip, to slip, to grip. Who knew my hand was an airbag.







X-rays say no broken bones but at 55 it's taking a while to heal. Going to hand doc on Friday.


----------



## Chas128 (Oct 23, 2021)

Last year I had my first concussion (from anything ever). This year I crashed hard and had to take a 3 week break. I still can’t sleep on my right side. When I started again I found myself balking at things that I had no issue with earlier this summer. I just turned 60 and think I need to start acting my age a bit.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Chas128 said:


> Last year I had my first concussion (from anything ever). This year I crashed hard and had to take a 3 week break. I still can’t sleep on my right side. When I started again I found myself balking at things that I had no issue with earlier this summer. I just turned 60 and think I need to start acting my age a bit.


Things like this get imprinted into your memory. It will take time to get confidence back but listen to what your body and mind is telling you. You may never do some of the stuff you used to do but there is no race to get there either.

I'm getting pretty down with my wrist injury. I like working on things and being down a hand is depressing. I try to remind myself it will get better. I also try to deconstruct my crash in my head so I can better understand what happened and have better control over my bike.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

old_er said:


> Things like this get imprinted into your memory. It will take time to get confidence back but listen to what your body and mind is telling you. You may never do some of the stuff you used to do but there is no race to get there either.
> 
> I'm getting pretty down with my wrist injury. I like working on things and being down a hand is depressing. I try to remind myself it will get better. I also try to deconstruct my crash in my head so I can better understand what happened and have better control over my bike.


Crashes are generally accidental unless you were doing repeats on something and were expecting to crash ...

Writing that ^ makes me smile because I just sold my trials bike so I could build a single speed N9 which will allow me to find new and exciting ways to harm my body 

Good times!


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> Crashes are generally accidental unless you were doing repeats on something and were expecting to crash ...
> 
> Writing that ^ makes me smile because I just sold my trials bike so I could build a single speed N9 which will allow me to find new and exciting ways to harm my body
> 
> Good times!


I realize the crash was accidental. Being off the bike now for five weeks and no idea when I will be back on it makes me think a lot. I fully intend on getting back on the bike and will ride the same trail and will think about the crash when I go through that area and eventually will think about it less each time. Getting an MRI in a couple of days and hopefully a clearer direction for healing/repair.


----------



## Chas128 (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm not too proud to go around stuff or get off the bike if I need to.
I don't need to go down that little double black. (though I may again some time now that I know what the is ahead of me)


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

old_er said:


> I realize the crash was accidental. Being off the bike now for five weeks and no idea when I will be back on it makes me think a lot. I fully intend on getting back on the bike and will ride the same trail and will think about the crash when I go through that area and eventually will think about it less each time. Getting an MRI in a couple of days and hopefully a clearer direction for healing/repair.


The hand doctor reviewed the MRI with me today. Found out I have a Distal Radius fracture that was missed on the x-ray review. Luckily no dislocation. According to the doctor I'm at the halfway point for healing time frame. Very frustrating as my other hobby is playing guitar in a mediocre fashion. Another six weeks to go before attempting to get back on the bike. I've been hiking the same trails I usually ride on. Gives me a good opportunity to recon the terrain better.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

old_er said:


> The hand doctor reviewed the MRI with me today. Found out I have a Distal Radius fracture that was missed on the x-ray review. Luckily no dislocation. According to the doctor I'm at the halfway point for healing time frame. Very frustrating as my other hobby is playing guitar in a mediocre fashion. Another six weeks to go before attempting to get back on the bike. I've been hiking the same trails I usually ride on. Gives me a good opportunity to recon the terrain better.


Breaking fingers is a drag, I broke all of the fingers on my right hand twice each and all of the fingers and the thumb on my left hand once each; the hazards of muni riding. Fingers generally heal okay, though I got one really twisted finger that needs ligament surgery.

I've also broken my left wrist, left foot three times, tore an MCL, three separate rib fractures, tibia fracture, TMJ, broken teeth, spine and neck injuries, and a few hundred stitches. 

Still ticking along


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> Breaking fingers is a drag, I broke all of the fingers on my right hand twice each and all of the fingers and the thumb on my left hand once each; the hazards of muni riding. Fingers generally heal okay, though I got one really twisted finger that needs ligament surgery.
> 
> I've also broken my left wrist, left foot three times, tore an MCL, three separate rib fractures, tibia fracture, TMJ, broken teeth, spine and neck injuries, and a few hundred stitches.
> 
> Still ticking along


No broken fingers here, just the broken wrist and soft tissue damage this time. The loss of range of motion and swelling are causing tightness to the finger tendons when I try to fret the lower strings on the guitar.

I have a list of previous injuries over the years too but have always been able to bounce back. This one is taking longer to heal and still has some considerable pain after six weeks. The collection of past injuries make for some good stories.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

old_er said:


> No broken fingers here, just the broken wrist and soft tissue damage this time. The loss of range of motion and swelling are causing tightness to the finger tendons when I try to fret the lower strings on the guitar.
> 
> I have a list of previous injuries over the years too but have always been able to bounce back. This one is taking longer to heal and still has some considerable pain after six weeks. The collection of past injuries make for some good stories.


My injuries are ongoing, still get hurt on a regular basis, it's the price you pay for playing hard, so as long as I want to play I gotta be willing to take the hits.

When I shattered my wrist, I had to wear a wrist guard for a number of years due to weakness and flexibility issues, but gradually it recovered though I still have some wrist guards that I'll use when it feels wonky.

Six weeks isn't very long for a broken wrist, six months is more like it.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> My injuries are ongoing, still get hurt on a regular basis, it's the price you pay for playing hard, so as long as I want to play I gotta be willing to take the hits.
> 
> When I shattered my wrist, I had to wear a wrist guard for a number of years due to weakness and flexibility issues, but gradually it recovered though I still have some wrist guards that I'll use when it feels wonky.
> 
> Six weeks isn't very long for a broken wrist, six months is more like it.


The hand doc said 3 months for healing the wrist fracture. My crash was on 9/21/21. I go back at the end of the month for follow up x-rays and exam. I would imagine rehabbing my wrist is going to take much longer. I hyper flexed the same wrist back in 2013 and it took several months before it was back to full strength but like you it would get off from time to time.

What kind of wrist guards did you use for mtb? I have some old roller blading guards but they wouldn't work well for biking as the stiffener extends to the palm.


----------

